# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum > [Question] Shopping Mall Statistics

## Bella Rouge

Does anyone know where I can find statistics for individual shopping malls?

I need to know information such as foot count, LSM, demographics, turn over per square meter...

In short, I am putting together projections for an investor and I want the projections to be as accurate as possible.

----------


## roryf

Call the Centre Managers personally and ask.I am sure they would give info out if you have a possible company that is prepared to rent a spot in their premises.I rent in two malls and we have been given various surveys and stats.Ask the estate agents,they usually know most of the figures.

----------


## AndyD

This is the kind of info I would survey for myself. I can't help thinking that any available info on this kind of subject could well be biased one way or another. The only people who would have a vested interest in publishing this kind of info is the mall itself who obviously want to justify their rental prices and the malls competitors who want to sway you in their direction.

----------


## Citizen X

Shopping centre management can make such information available to you. I know for a fact that they do have such information available. Besides all the information you require, they will also provide you with the tenant mix and indicate you you whether your type of business fits in with their tenant mix etc.

----------

